# Siggys for the season....



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Would anyone mind doing a siggy of any of these for the upcoming season...? Is it also possible to mek them slightly larger without blurring them? 8) 

Thanks in advance...!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2008)

Wait a second, Lucky...you already said you were gonna use NJ's...



> Naaah....I'll keep it for the x-mas holidays....!








And while it's kind of cool...it's rather disturbing at the same time...


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL 

Seeing as we are in Summer I think I'll just find a some desert hurricanes and whack some decorations on them


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL Heinz...perhaps decorate a palm tree?

As far as the pictures go, I like numbers 2 and 3 best. Tough to choose though, since all of the pictures are good ones.

I had a little spare time, so I took a shot at it.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks great GrauGeist, love the ace of spades


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work GG...!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought you liked the kitten, Lucky?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2008)

Especially for you Jan , here you are my attempt to the X-mass siggy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2008)

Way to go, Wurger!

That's a winner, especially with the snow on the lettering!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2008)

THX GG.  Your looks very nice as well.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2008)

Great work Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2008)

siggy master


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent as always Wojtek! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm happy ypu like it Jan. THX.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Wurger!!!


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 26, 2008)

rochie said:


> siggy master



Yeah he just kicked the crap out of anything i could come up with lol


----------



## fly boy (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll try and come up with one before feb


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

ummmm, Christmas is in December.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool Christmas sig, NJ!

Like the Stuka!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

Stuka!! I'll have you know thats a Bf 109G from JG 27! Stuka indeed!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2008)

Gawd...you're right, my bad NJ!

I'll never use my laptop for this site again!

That and I need some sleep...

Nothing like lookin' like a total dumb***...

Still a good lookin sig!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

Its not better than yours! I love it! Especially the wreath around the cannon!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 27, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Nothing like lookin' like a total dumb***...



Hey, you have joined a long list here, GG!  Me included.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice Njaco!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2008)

Christmas are really comming up.Nice Chris.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah heres my abstract christmas siggy


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL Thorlifter! Yeah, when I mess up, it's usually a good one!

The radiused image of NJ's Bf109 on the Christmas ornament sure looked like a Stuka on my laptop...it's older, and so are my eyes!

I like the idea of a warplane on an ornament, too! Perhaps that could be a new idea for collecting a set for the hollidays!

Hmmm...ww2aircraft.net collector ornaments!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2008)

I had to warp the pic a little to make it appear like its on the ornament. That and the tank between the wheels don't help.

kinda like this?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep...something like that!

Wouldn't it be cool to have a set?

Is that your Cub ornament?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2008)

Naw nabbed it last year off a Cub Club site. Forgot the link.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 30, 2008)

xmas sig test


----------



## Heinz (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats awesome Phas3e!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2008)

With Heinz here.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep. I agree on that. And the idea of aircraft Christmas ornaments is great, just think how many people at flying clubs across the world would buy a set!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats cool, phase. Might make a animated GIF with that!  

I would love a set of Warbird ornaments!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2008)

Would be cool....one for each season...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 1, 2008)

Heres my attempt at a Christmas one. First of many I think


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2008)

They must have been smoking bad pot or having one of the earliest hippies in the crew... nice one nonetheless...! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool dude, thats far out!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking very good Alex.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Heres one with less detail but more action.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice one Heinz! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm the second one in that...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2008)

That I like!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Denahue (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Denahue (Dec 10, 2008)

Couldn't help it, I had an idea.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice work Denahue...! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep ... with Lucky13 here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

fantastic Chrissy Siggys guys!


----------



## fly boy (Dec 11, 2008)

do you think you guys could help me with a x-mas one because mine is already white


----------



## Denahue (Dec 11, 2008)

I could try I guess. Can't guarantee anything. Schedule is pretty weird right now. Any particular pic you like?


----------



## Denahue (Dec 11, 2008)




----------

